# Zero Mod Box (30W) Clone by Infinite



## Sir Vape

*THE ZERO MOD BOX CLONE BY INFINITE*







Pre-order here: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/zero-mod-by-infinite

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jtgrey

Ai ai ai 


Sir Vape said:


> *THE ZERO MOD BOX CLONE BY INFINITE*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14619
> View attachment 14622
> 
> 
> Pre-order here: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/zero-mod-by-infinite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

@jtgrey sorry bro 

For those that don't know this is the clone of the sought after Zero Mod by Carlos Creations. The Infinite clone like the original has a hidden tool in the body of the wood panel under the cover which is used to release battery and adjust pin. The cover plates are also interchangeable. As soon as stocks land we will be working on getting a range of covers made out various materials for the guys that would like change it up a bit.


Hidden Key





How's this patina cover!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Sir Vape

They are in the air and will be here next week

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

They have arrived and are up on the site.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/zero-mod-by-infinite

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bill

Are there any still available?


----------



## BigGuy

Unfortunately not they arrived they went up they were all sold in the matter of hours but dont worry more are on there way and we will let you all know when they arrive.


----------



## Bill

Great, thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

